# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  سؤال

## طويلبة

رجاء كيف السبيل لتحصيل الصبر وايقاف نزيف القلب وهل يوجد حل حاسم ام سيبقى المكلوم ينزف حتى يهلك

----------


## مريم ياسين

قراءة القرآن (( ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب )) .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة



----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

يذكر ابن القيم رحمه الله ي كتابه " طريق الهجرتين " 276 - 278 .
إن الصبر على البلاء ينشأُ من أسباب عديدة:
أحدها: شهود جزائها وثوابها.
الثانى: شهود تكفيرها للسيئات ومحوها لها.
الثالث: شهود القدر السابق الجارى بها، وأنها مقدرة فى أُم الكتاب قبل أن يخلق فلا بد منها، فجزعه لا يزيده إلا بلاءً.
الرابع: شهوده حق الله عليه فى تلك البلوى، وواجبه فيها الصبر بلا خلاف بين الأُمة، أو الصبر والرضا على أحد القولين .
 فهو مأْمور بأداء حق الله وعبوديته عليه فى تلك البلوى، فلا بد له منه وإلا تضاعفت عليه.
الخامس: شهود ترتبها عليه بذنبه، كما قال الله تعالى: {وَمَآ أصَابَكُم مِن مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيَكُمْ} [الشورى: 30] ، فهذا عام فى كل مصيبة دقيقة وجليلة، فيشغله شهود هذا السبب بالاستغفار الذى هو أعظم الأسباب فى دفع تلك المصيبة. 
قال على بن أبى طالب: ما نزل بلاءٌ إلا بذنب، ولا رفع بلاءٌ إلا بتوبة.
السادس: أن يعلم أن الله قد ارتضاها له واختاره وقسمها وأن العبودية
تقتضى رضاه بما رضى له به سيده ومولاه، 
السابع: أن يعلم أن هذه المصيبة هى دواءٌ نافع ساقه إليه الطبيب العليم بمصلحته الرحيم به، فليصبر على تجرعه، ولا يتقيأْه بتسخطه وشكواه فيذهب نفعه باطلاً.
الثامن: أن يعلم أن فى عُقبى هذا الدواءِ من الشفاءِ والعافية والصحة وزوال الأَلم ما لم تحصل بدونه، فإذا طالعت نفسه كراهة هذا الدواء ومرارته فلينظر إلى عاقبته وحسن تأْثيره. قال الله تعالى: {وَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُوا شَيئاً وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وعَسَى أَن تُحِبُّوا شَيئاً وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُم، وَاللهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ} [البقرة: 216] .
وقال الله تعالى: {فَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيئاً وَيَجْعَلَ اللهُ فِيهِ خَيْراً كَثِيراً} [النساء: 19] 
وفى مثل هذا القائل:
لعلّ عتبك محمود عواقبه ... وربما صحت الأجسام بالعلل
التاسع: أن يعلم أن المصيبة ما جاءَت لتهلكه وتقتله، وإنما جاءت لتمتحن صبره وتبتليه، فيتبين حينئذ هل يصلح لاستخدامه وجعله من أوليائه وحزبه أم لا؟ 
العاشر: أن يعلم أن الله يربى عبده على السراء والضراء، والنعمة والبلاء، فيستخرج منه عبوديته فى جميع الأحوال. 
فهذه الأسباب ونحوها تثمر الصبر على البلاء، فإن قويت أثمرت الرضا والشكر.
فنسأل الله أن يسترنا بعافيته، ولا يفضحنا بابتلائه بمنه وكرمه.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

"الصبر نصف الإيمان" و الصَّبْـرُ نقيض الجَزَع،  والصبر: حبس النفس عن الجزع .
والصبر أقسام:
-المرتبة الأولى : خيره وأفضله وأحبه إلى الله: الصبر على الطاعة.
- والمرتبة الثانية: الصبر على ترك الشهوة والمعصية.
-  والمرتبة الثالثة: الصبر على قدر الله وقضاءه، فخير هذه المراتب المرتبة  الأولى، لذا كان الواحد من السلف إذا فعل طاعة يصابر عليها حتى يلقى الله،  وكانوا يكرهون التحول والتنقل.
والكثير  من الناس يظنون أن الصبر فقط أن تترك المعصية، وهذا خطأ، فالأحسن من الصبر  على المعصية، أن تصابر نفسك على الطاعة، فالنفس تميل للدعة والراحة، فلا  تعطها حظها وافطمها عن ذلك، وإن سلكت مسلكاً فيه شيء يحبه الله، واظب عليه  وابق عليه، واصبر وصابر ورابط تفلح بإذن الله.
كيف السبيل إلى الصبر؟
أما الصبر على الطاعة فباستحضار ثوابها وفضلها..
وأما الصبر على المحرمات فباستحضار عقوبة المعاصي ومخالفة أمر الله تعالى ..
التأمل في سير الأنبياء والمرسلين والأولياء الصالحين
قال تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم : {فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُولُو الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ} [الأحقاف 35].
الدعاء
قال تعالى : {ربنا أفرغ علينا صبر}.
 الصلاة
قال تعالى: {وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلا عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ (45)} [البقرة].
وقال: { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ (153)} [البقرة].
نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا من الصابرين الشاكرين .

----------


## طويلبة

> قراءة القرآن (( ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب )) .


فعلا سبحان الله والعجيب أننا نغفل عن هذه الآيات الصريحة 
جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك

----------


## طويلبة

> 


 اللهم بارك  جزاك الله كل خير أشكر مرروك الكريم والصورة جميلة بارك الله فيك

----------


## طويلبة

> يذكر ابن القيم رحمه الله ي كتابه " طريق الهجرتين " 276 - 278 .
> إن الصبر على البلاء ينشأُ من أسباب عديدة:
> أحدها: شهود جزائها وثوابها.
> الثانى: شهود تكفيرها للسيئات ومحوها لها.
> الثالث: شهود القدر السابق الجارى بها، وأنها مقدرة فى أُم الكتاب قبل أن يخلق فلا بد منها، فجزعه لا يزيده إلا بلاءً.
> الرابع: شهوده حق الله عليه فى تلك البلوى، وواجبه فيها الصبر بلا خلاف بين الأُمة، أو الصبر والرضا على أحد القولين .
>  فهو مأْمور بأداء حق الله وعبوديته عليه فى تلك البلوى، فلا بد له منه وإلا تضاعفت عليه.
> الخامس: شهود ترتبها عليه بذنبه، كما قال الله تعالى: {وَمَآ أصَابَكُم مِن مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيَكُمْ} [الشورى: 30] ، فهذا عام فى كل مصيبة دقيقة وجليلة، فيشغله شهود هذا السبب بالاستغفار الذى هو أعظم الأسباب فى دفع تلك المصيبة. 
> قال على بن أبى طالب: ما نزل بلاءٌ إلا بذنب، ولا رفع بلاءٌ إلا بتوبة.
> ...


آمين  انتقاء طيب بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## طويلبة

> "الصبر نصف الإيمان" و الصَّبْـرُ نقيض الجَزَع،  والصبر: حبس النفس عن الجزع .
> والصبر أقسام:
> -المرتبة الأولى : خيره وأفضله وأحبه إلى الله: الصبر على الطاعة.
> - والمرتبة الثانية: الصبر على ترك الشهوة والمعصية.
> -  والمرتبة الثالثة: الصبر على قدر الله وقضاءه، فخير هذه المراتب المرتبة  الأولى، لذا كان الواحد من السلف إذا فعل طاعة يصابر عليها حتى يلقى الله،  وكانوا يكرهون التحول والتنقل.
> والكثير  من الناس يظنون أن الصبر فقط أن تترك المعصية، وهذا خطأ، فالأحسن من الصبر  على المعصية، أن تصابر نفسك على الطاعة، فالنفس تميل للدعة والراحة، فلا  تعطها حظها وافطمها عن ذلك، وإن سلكت مسلكاً فيه شيء يحبه الله، واظب عليه  وابق عليه، واصبر وصابر ورابط تفلح بإذن الله.
> كيف السبيل إلى الصبر؟
> أما الصبر على الطاعة فباستحضار ثوابها وفضلها..
> وأما الصبر على المحرمات فباستحضار عقوبة المعاصي ومخالفة أمر الله تعالى ..
> ...


أسأل الله تعالى أن يجزل لك المثوبة  على ما خطته أناملك الكريمة  ويجعله خالصا لوجهه وينفع به 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## طويلبة

بقي أن تتفضل إحداكن  أخواتي الكريمات ببيان ما هو الجزع وماهي الأمور التي لو صدرت عنه دلت أنه جزع ؟
بارك  الله فيكن جميعا

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

وفيكِ بارك الله أختي الغالية .
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه " عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين " 4 / 3 :
والصبر والجزع ضدان ولهذا يقابل أحدهما بالآخر .
قال تعالى عن أهل النار: {سواء علينا أجزعنا أم صبرنا ما لنا من محيص} والجزع قرين العجز وشقيقه ، والصبر قرين الكيس ومادته ، فلو سئل الجزع من أبوك لقال : العجز ،ولو سئل الكيس من أبوك لقال : الصبر ، والنفس مطية العبد التى يسير عليها إلى الجنة أو النار، والصبر لها بمنزلة الخطام والزمام للمطية فإن لم يكن للمطية خطام ولا زمام شردت في كل مذهب.

وقال أيضاً رحمه الله في كتابه " الروح " :
والفرق بين رقة القلب والجزع أن الجزع ضعف في النفس وخوف في القلب يمده شدة الطمع والحرص ويتولد من ضعف الإيمان بالقدر وإلا فمتى علم أن المقدر كائن ولا بد كان الجزع عناء محضا ومصيبة ثانية
 قال تعالى :" ما أصاب من مصيبة في الأرض ولا في أنفسكم إلا في كتاب من قبل أن نبرأها إن ذلك على الله يسير لكيلا تأسوا على ما فاتكم ولا تفرحوا بما آتاكم " فمتى آمن العبد بالقدر وعلم أن المصيبة مقدرة في الحاضر والغائب لم يجزع ولم يفرح .
 ولا ينافي هذا رقة القلب فإنها ناشئة من صفة الرحمة التي هي كمال والله سبحانه إنما يرحم من عباده الرحماء وقد كان رسول الله أرق الناس قلبا وأبعدهم من الجزع فرقة القلب رأفة ورحمة وجزعه مرض وضعف .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*معنى جزع في معجم المعاني الجامع*مصدر  جزِعَ  /  جزِعَ  على /  جزِعَ  لـ /  جزِعَ  من 
 جَزَع  : ما يُحسّ به المرءُ من القلق والاضطراب وضيق الصدر أو عدم الصبر
جَزِعَ  لِمُصَابِهِ : لَمْ يَصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَهُ 
  جَزِعَ  عَلَيْهِ : أَشْفَقَ عَلَيْهِ وَخَافَ .

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في كتابه "  مجموع فتاوى ورسائل ابن عثيمين "3 / 153 :
وأحوال الإنسان عند هذا النوع من القضاء وهو القضاء الذي لا يلائم الطبع ويكون مكروهاً للإنسان أحواله عنده أربع: السخط، والصبر، والرضا، والشكر.
أولاً : السخط: وهو محرم كما لو أصيب رجل بمصيبة وهي تلف المال، فأخذ يتسخط من قضاء الله وقدره وصار يخمش وجهه، ويشق ثوبه، ويجد في نفسه كراهة لتدبير الله عز وجل، فهذا محرم، ولهذا لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، النائحة والمستمعة وقال: "ليس منا من ضرب الخدود، وشق الجيوب، ودعا بدعوى الجاهلية".
هل هذا الفعل مع كونه محرماً، ومن كبائر الذنوب هل يبرد من حرارة المصيبة؟ أبداً لا يبرد من حرارة المصيبة، بل يزيدها، ويبدأ الإنسان يتسخط ويتحسر ولا يستفيد شيئاً، لأن هذا القضاء الذي قضاه الله ـ عز وجل ـ، لابد أن يقع مهما كان، يعني لا تقدر أنك لو لم تفعل كذا لم يكن كذا فهذا تقدير وهمي من الشيطان، فهذا المقدر لابد أن يكون، ولهذا قال النبي، عليه الصلاة والسلام: "ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك، وما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك". فلابد أن يقع كما أراد الله ـ عز وجل ـ، وقال النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم :"احرص على ما ينفعك، واستعن بالله، ولا تعجزن، وإن أصابك شيء ـ أي بعد أن تحرص على ما ينفعك، وتستعين بالله ـ إن أصابك شيء لا تقل : لو أني فعلت كذا لكان كذا وكذا فإن (لو) تفتح عمل الشيطان". أه
ـ
ومن أسباب الجزع :
أولاً: تذكر المصاب حتى لا يتناساه: وتصوره حتى  لا يعزب عنه ، ولا يجد من التذكار سلوى ، ولا يخلط مع التصور تعزية . وقد  قال عمر – رضي الله عنه – لا تستفز الدموع بالتذكر. 
ثانياً: الأسف وشدة الحسرة: فلا يرى من مصابه خلفاً ، ولا يجد لمفقوده بدلاً ، فيزداد بالأسى ولها ، وبالحسرة هلعاً ؛ ولذالك قال الله تعالى : 
(( لِكَيْلا تَأْسَوْا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلا تَفْرَحُوا بِمَا آتَاكُمْ )) (الحديد: 23) . 
وقال بعضهم : 
إذا بليت فثق بالله وارض به    إن الذي يكشف البلوى هو الله 
إذا قضى الله فاستسلم لقدرته     ما لامرئ حيلة فيما قضى الله 
اليأس يقطع أحياناً بصاحبه      لا تيأسن فإن الصانع الله 
ثالثاً: كثرة الشكوى وبث الجزع: فقد قيل في قوله تعالى : (( فَاصْبِرْ صَبْراً جَمِيلاً))  (المعارج:5) .

----------


## طويلبة

الله المستعان جزاكن الله خيرا

----------

